# SILVER Kings



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

WOW...
Sorry to post a link to another board but thought you yakers may want to see this!!!!
http://www.lwnog.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=599


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

that is a really , REALLY nice tarpon. cant wait for summer , gonna see a NC one from yak this year hopefully.



Jesse


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats a big b#$%! Wouldnt mind that jewel tug'n on my line.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Is it May already? I'm rigging up my tarpon rod tonight!

Nice fish, I've hooked into a few that size on my yak but never landed them.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Heh...I wonder how Corey or Kevin would land THAT big a fish....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

newtoNaples said:


> Is it May already? I'm rigging up my tarpon rod tonight!
> 
> Nice fish, I've hooked into a few that size on my yak but never landed them.


im wishin it was july :redface:


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> im wishin it was july :redface:


I saw a few rolling today. There not biting yet, these are just the earlybirds...

A few more weeks and they'll be pulling a wake off my yak :fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

newtoNaples said:


> I saw a few rolling today. There not biting yet, these are just the earlybirds...
> 
> A few more weeks and they'll be pulling a wake off my yak :fishing:


thats not funny! 

ill get at some of them when they push north 





Jesse


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw that one on the Florida Sportsman board and thought to myself, that fish has to be 150+. That would a fun sleigh ride!


----------

